# Brauche Erklärung für folgendes Phänomen: [solved]

## lfhelper

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch hier mal Schritt für Schritt etwas zeigen und bitte darum, dass mir jemand erklärt, wieso es 'isch wie's 'isch.

Ich habe hier eine VMWare-Installation von gentoo nach dem stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2 Tarball und dem portage-20071124.tar.bz2 Porttree-Stand.

Desweiteren habe ich erstmal die CFLAGS angepasst (-fomit-frame-pointer rein), MAKEOPTS="-s", FEATURES="buildpkg" und USE auf "-nls glibc-omitfp" gesetzt.

Dann habe ich ein emerge -e system durchgeführt, erfolgreich.

(Aufräumarbeiten, wie etc-update usw. wurden ebenfalls durchgeführt.)

Anschliessend habe ich emerge -1 eix gentoolkit portage-utils ausgeführt.

(Diese Drei ziehe ich bevorzugt mit -1 rein, weil die sowieso keine Abhängigkeiten haben,

wenn man von einem sauberen stage3 aus installiert, das eh nur system-packages enthällt,

und mir die Funktionalität dermassen ausreicht, dass ich mir ein automatisches Update immer spare.)

Genau auf diesem Stand befinde ich mich gerade. Hier der output von equery list:

```
# equery list

 * installed packages

app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

app-admin/python-updater-0.2

app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1

app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1

app-arch/gzip-1.3.12

app-arch/tar-1.19

app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

app-editors/nano-2.0.6

app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16

app-portage/eix-0.10.2

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1

app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28

app-shells/bash-3.2_p17

dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

dev-libs/expat-2.0.1

dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1

dev-libs/libpcre-7.4

dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

dev-libs/popt-1.10.7

dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1

dev-util/unifdef-1.20

net-misc/iputils-20070202

net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

net-misc/wget-1.10.2

perl-core/PodParser-1.35

perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1

sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

sys-apps/debianutils-2.25

sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

sys-apps/file-4.21-r1

sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5

sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1

sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

sys-apps/hdparm-7.7

sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

sys-apps/less-409

sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3

sys-apps/man-pages-2.66

sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13

sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2

sys-apps/sed-4.1.5

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5

sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

sys-apps/which-2.16

sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3

sys-devel/automake-1.10

sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1

sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

sys-devel/bison-2.3

sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16

sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118

sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

sys-devel/m4-1.4.10

sys-devel/make-3.81

sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

sys-fs/udev-115-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2

sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2

sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1

sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

sys-libs/ss-1.40.2

sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

sys-process/procps-3.2.7

sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

virtual/editor-0

virtual/init-0

virtual/libiconv-0

virtual/libintl-0

```

Soweit so gut.

Nun habe ich folgende zwei Skripte rumliegen:

ebuild_grep_funcs

```
#!/bin/sh

re_full_ebuild_name='[^ ]+/[^ ]+'

re_ebuild_pkg_name='[^/]+$'

sed_pkg_no_version='s/-[0-9][^ ]*$//g'

function grep_full_ebuild_name {

   egrep -o "${re_full_ebuild_name}"

}

function grep_pkg_name {

   grep_full_ebuild_name | egrep -o "${re_ebuild_pkg_name}"

}

function grep_pkg_name_no_version {

   grep_full_ebuild_name | grep_pkg_name | sed -r "${sed_pkg_no_version}"

}

```

und etns.emerge

```
#!/bin/sh

# empty tree with no system packages included

source ebuild_grep_funcs

systemtree=$(emerge -pe system | grep_full_ebuild_name)

ebuildtree=$(emerge -pe $@ | grep_full_ebuild_name)

mergedtree=$((echo "$systemtree"; echo "$ebuildtree") | sort | uniq)

deltatree=$((echo "$systemtree"; echo "$mergedtree") | sort | uniq -u)

echo "$deltatree" | sed 's/^/=/g' | xargs emerge -pv

```

Was als nächstes passiert ist folgendes:

```
# sh etns.emerge mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="-doc -emacs -nls* -nocxx" 8,340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 3,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="gpm ncurses pam unicode -7zip -X -nls -samba -slang" 3,867 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 15,467 kB

```

Zum Verständnis, für alle, die sich die Skripte nicht genauer durchlesen möchten:

Ich erstelle mir in dem Skript zwei Listen von ebuilds.

1. emerge -pe system

2. emerge -pe <irgendwas nicht element von system>

[EDIT] (habe vergessen unten stehenden Satz zu Ende zu schreiben)

Als Output erhällt man das Delta der beiden Listen, sprich, was NICHT in beiden vorhanden ist.

Hier zum Vergleich der output von... :

```
# emerge -pv mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 3,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="gpm ncurses pam unicode -7zip -X -nls -samba -slang" 3,867 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 7,127 kB

```

Ihr seht im oberen kommt das gettext Package zum Update mit rein (bzw. wird zum Update vorgeschlagen).

Aber, und jetzt kommen zwei Phänomene, die ich nicht verstehe:

1.

```
# emerge -pvuDN system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

# emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

2.

```
# emerge -pvuDN gettext

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="-doc -emacs -nls* -nocxx" 8,340 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 8,340 kB

```

Ihr seht weder world noch system will gettext updaten, aber wenn ich oberes Skript ausführe oder einfach gettext direkt zu emergen pretende (igit, denglisch),

dann erscheint es sehr wohl zum Update.

Wieso? Wieso erscheint es nicht gleich richtig im emerge -pvuDN world|system?

Das verstehe ich nicht.

Bitte um Erklärung.

PS: Habs nur durch Zufall entdeckt.

PPS: Das ist natürlich keine Support Frage,

sondern eine reine Verständnisfrage.Last edited by lfhelper on Wed Nov 28, 2007 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

DUP von dem hier und vielen anderen  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

emerge -uD will nur die Pakete aktualisieren, die im world-file stehen oder als Abhängigkeit benötigt werden.

Portage unterscheidet zwischen Build-Abhängigkeit (DEPEND) und Runtime-Abhängigkeit (RDEPEND).

In der jetzigen Standard-Konfiguration werden nur die Runtime-Abhängigkeiten aktualisiert. 

Build-Abhängige Pakete werden ja nur zum builden gebraucht und anschließend nicht mehr benötigt.

Das Verhalten lässt sich über folgenden Parameter steuern:

man emerge

[..]

       --with-bdeps < y | n >

              In dependency calculations, pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required.   This

              defaults to 'n' for installation actions and 'y' for the --depclean action.  This setting  can  be

              added to EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS (see make.conf(5)) and later overridden via the command line.

----------

## lfhelper

Zu --with-bdeps:

Ja aber laut folgendem Output, hat das wohl nichts damit zu tun, oder?

```
# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps n world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps n system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps y system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Verglichen mit ... :

```
# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps n mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="-doc -emacs -nls* -nocxx" 8,340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 3,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="gpm ncurses pam unicode -7zip -X -nls -samba -slang" 3,867 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 15,467 kB

# emerge -pvuDN --with-bdeps y mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="-doc -emacs -nls* -nocxx" 8,340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 3,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="gpm ncurses pam unicode -7zip -X -nls -samba -slang" 3,867 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 15,467 kB

```

Nach durchgehen aller möglichen Möglichkeiten will weder system noch world gettext updaten.

Das ebuild mc und glib habe ich ja noch garnicht drin und zu gettext gibts nen Update, der nicht angezeigt wird.

Ich verstehe diese Situation immer noch nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## lfhelper

OK STOPP!

Jetzt hab ichs verstanden:

nikaya ausm thread-link oben wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Es kann also durchaus wohl Pakete geben welche kein Update bentigen wegen system oder world.

 

... der Satz könnte weiter lauten: "... aber durchaus wegen bestimmten, anderen Paketen."

So gesehen, ists nicht nur verständlich, sondern auch unausweichlich logisch.

Danke euch.

----------

## lfhelper

Anmerkung:

So gesehen bin ich sogar froh im Nachhinein,

denn ich dachte schon, mein Skript hat irgendeinen

komischen Bug / Nebeneffekt. Naja Nebeneffekt schon,

aber einen positiven, wie ich sehen kann, denn somit

kann man ja nun neue Pakete emergen, und gleich in

einem Ruck sehen, was sich "zwischendrin" ändern

würde mit Bercksichtigung evtl. anderer/neuer USE flags.

Damit spart man sich ein (wie im obigen Beispiel heraus zu sehen)

"emerge mc && emerge -euDN world".

Nach dem "sh etns.emerge mc" sind alle Pakete im dem Zustand,

in dem sie nach einem möglichen "emerge mc && emerge -euDN world" wären.

Sehe ich das richtig? (Einwände??? Klarstellungen?)

[EDIT]

Mensch, was drehe ich mich so unnötig im Kreis eigentlich??

Ist doch äquivalent zu emerge -uDN mc.

Zu früh gefreut...

----------

## bell

Hab zwar nicht ganz verstanden was Du mit deinen Skripten vor hast, was sagt denn

```
emerge -vp --depclean --with-bdeps y
```

vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

----------

## lfhelper

@bell

Die Kommandozeile spuckt aus:

```
# emerge -vp --depclean --with-bdeps y

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

!!! You have no world file.

!!! Proceeding may

 break your installation.

Calculating dependencies... done!

  sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 pulled in by:

    app-editors/nano-2.0.6

    app-shells/bash-3.2_p17

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/less-409

    sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

    sys-process/procps-3.2.7

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    virtual/init-0

  dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  app-editors/nano-2.0.6 pulled in by:

    virtual/editor-0

  sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 pulled in by:

    system

  virtual/editor-0 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/which-2.16

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

    system

  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g pulled in by:

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    net-misc/wget-1.10.2

  sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

  sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2

  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 pulled in by:

    net-misc/iputils-20070202

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

    sys-libs/ss-1.40.2

  dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1

  app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-process/procps-3.2.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/make-3.81 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    system

  app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  virtual/libiconv-0 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 pulled in by:

    system

  net-misc/wget-1.10.2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    system

  app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

    system

  sys-apps/man-pages-2.66 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

    system

  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-fs/udev-115-r1

    system

  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    system

  sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

  sys-devel/bison-2.3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

    system

  app-arch/tar-1.19 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

  dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    sys-apps/file-4.21-r1

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

    system

  dev-util/unifdef-1.20 pulled in by:

    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

  sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    system

  sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  perl-core/PodParser-1.35 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-2.66

    system

  net-misc/iputils-20070202 pulled in by:

    system

  perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

    system

  sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    system

  sys-apps/which-2.16 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/automake-1.10 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    net-misc/wget-1.10.2

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    system

  sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/libpcre-7.4

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

  app-admin/python-updater-0.2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  virtual/init-0 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

  sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

  dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

  sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

  sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/debianutils-2.25

  app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

  app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

  sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/bison-2.3

    system

  sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

  net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/less-409 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    perl-core/PodParser-1.35

    perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

    sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    system

  sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 pulled in by:

    app-admin/python-updater-0.2

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1

  net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

  sys-fs/udev-115-r1 pulled in by:

    system

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 app-portage/eix

    selected: 0.10.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.3.29-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.5.20_p2

 sys-devel/gettext

    selected: 0.16.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-portage/gentoolkit

    selected: 0.2.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-portage/portage-utils

    selected: 0.1.28

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/libintl

    selected: 0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   103

Packages in world:    0

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: 103

Required packages:    97

Number to remove:     6

```

----------

## franzf

 *lfhelper wrote:*   

> !!! You have no world file.
> 
> !!! Proceeding may
> 
>  break your installation.

 

Ouch!

Das kommt scheinbar dabei raus, wenn man immer ein -1 dem emerge mitgibt...

Hab mir sowas schon fast gedacht  :Wink: 

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world
```

zeigt dir den Inhalt deines Worldfiles, und da ist bei dir wohl nix...

----------

## bell

Nach

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be unmerged

 

stehen die Pakete, von denen Portage denkt, dass die nicht gebraucht werden.

eix, gentoolkit und portage-utils sind dabei, da du sie mit --oneshot (-1), also ohne world-Eintrag installiert hast.

gettext wird anscheinend nicht mehr benötigt, wenn man die Build-Dependencies nicht beachtet.

Taucht gettext auch auf bei

```
emerge -vp --depclean
```

ohne  --with-bdeps auf? Dann wird gettext in deinem System lt. Portage gar nicht benötigt (solange Du mc nicht installierst.  :Smile:  )

----------

## lfhelper

@franzf

Ist doch ok so. Habe doch schon erwähnt, dass ich

1. ausm frischen stage3 tarball aus arbeite (= nur system pakete) und

2. gerade die drei Tools eix, gentoolkit und portage-utils immer mit -1 emerge.

Wenn ich einen Trick wüßte, wie man die drei o.g. Muskeltiere ins system einschleusen könnte, würde das sogar glatt tun.

Ausserdem beklage ich keinen Bug oder so, sondern ich frage aus reinem Interesse,

weil es mir nicht sofort klar war.

@bell

```

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

!!! You have no world file. 

!!! Proceeding may

 break your installation.

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

  sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 pulled in by:

    app-editors/nano-2.0.6

    app-shells/bash-3.2_p17

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/less-409

    sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

    sys-process/procps-3.2.7

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    virtual/init-0

  dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  app-editors/nano-2.0.6 pulled in by:

    virtual/editor-0

  sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 pulled in by:

    system

  virtual/editor-0 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/which-2.16

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

    system

  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g pulled in by:

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    net-misc/wget-1.10.2

  sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

  sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2

  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 pulled in by:

    net-misc/iputils-20070202

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

    sys-libs/ss-1.40.2

  dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1

  app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-process/procps-3.2.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/make-3.81 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    system

  app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  virtual/libiconv-0 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 pulled in by:

    system

  net-misc/wget-1.10.2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    system

  app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

    system

  sys-apps/man-pages-2.66 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

    system

  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-fs/udev-115-r1

    system

  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    system

  sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

  sys-devel/bison-2.3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

    system

  app-arch/tar-1.19 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

  dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    sys-apps/file-4.21-r1

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

    system

  dev-util/unifdef-1.20 pulled in by:

    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

  sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    system

  sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  perl-core/PodParser-1.35 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-2.66

    system

  net-misc/iputils-20070202 pulled in by:

    system

  perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

    system

  sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    system

  sys-apps/which-2.16 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/automake-1.10 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    net-misc/wget-1.10.2

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

    system

  sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/libpcre-7.4

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

  app-admin/python-updater-0.2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  virtual/init-0 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

  sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

  dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

  sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

  sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/debianutils-2.25

  app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

  app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

  sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/bison-2.3

    system

  sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

  net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/less-409 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    perl-core/PodParser-1.35

    perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

    sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    system

  sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 pulled in by:

    app-admin/python-updater-0.2

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

    system

  sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1

  net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

  sys-fs/udev-115-r1 pulled in by:

    system

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 app-portage/eix

    selected: 0.10.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.3.29-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.5.20_p2 

 sys-devel/gettext

    selected: 0.16.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/gentoolkit

    selected: 0.2.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/portage-utils

    selected: 0.1.28 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/libintl

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   103

Packages in world:    0

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: 103

Required packages:    97

Number to remove:     6

```

und jetzt dasselbe mit --with-bdeps n

```

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

!!! You have no world file. 

!!! Proceeding may

 break your installation.

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

  sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 pulled in by:

    app-editors/nano-2.0.6

    app-shells/bash-3.2_p17

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

    sys-apps/less-409

    sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

    sys-process/procps-3.2.7

    sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2

    system

  sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

  sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    virtual/init-0

  dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  app-editors/nano-2.0.6 pulled in by:

    virtual/editor-0

  sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 pulled in by:

    system

  virtual/editor-0 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    system

  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g pulled in by:

    app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    net-misc/wget-1.10.2

  sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

  sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

    sys-libs/ss-1.40.2

  app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  sys-process/procps-3.2.7 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/make-3.81 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    system

  app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

  virtual/libiconv-0 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 pulled in by:

    system

  net-misc/wget-1.10.2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    system

  app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-apps/man-pages-2.66 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

    system

  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3

    sys-fs/udev-115-r1

    system

  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    system

  sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

  sys-devel/bison-2.3 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

    system

  app-arch/tar-1.19 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

  dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 pulled in by:

    dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

    dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

    system

  sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 pulled in by:

    system

  perl-core/PodParser-1.35 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/man-pages-2.66

    system

  net-misc/iputils-20070202 pulled in by:

    system

  perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

    system

  sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/which-2.16 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-devel/automake-1.10 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    system

  sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    system

  sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    system

  sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    system

  app-admin/python-updater-0.2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  virtual/init-0 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

  sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1

  dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 pulled in by:

    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3

  sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

  sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/debianutils-2.25

  app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

  app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

  sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

  sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

  sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/bison-2.3

    system

  sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 pulled in by:

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2

  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

  net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/less-409 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 pulled in by:

    system

  sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 pulled in by:

    system

  dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 pulled in by:

    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 pulled in by:

    app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3

    perl-core/PodParser-1.35

    perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

    sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8

    sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1

    sys-devel/automake-1.10

    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

    system

  sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 pulled in by:

    net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1

    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1

  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

  sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 pulled in by:

    app-admin/python-updater-0.2

    system

  sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1

  net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 pulled in by:

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

    system

  sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 pulled in by:

    sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

    system

  sys-fs/udev-115-r1 pulled in by:

    system

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-util/unifdef

    selected: 1.20 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libpcre

    selected: 7.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/bc

    selected: 1.06-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/help2man

    selected: 1.36.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.3.29-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.5.20_p2 

 dev-util/pkgconfig

    selected: 0.21-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/gettext

    selected: 0.16.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/gentoolkit

    selected: 0.2.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/portage-utils

    selected: 0.1.28 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/libintl

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/eix

    selected: 0.10.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   103

Packages in world:    0

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: 103

Required packages:    92

Number to remove:     11

```

----------

## franzf

 *lfhelper wrote:*   

> @franzf
> 
> Ist doch ok so. Habe doch schon erwähnt, dass ich
> 
> 1. ausm frischen stage3 tarball aus arbeite (= nur system pakete) und
> ...

 

Ok, wenn das die ersten Sachen in einer frischen Installation sind dann ist das in Ordnung mit dem fehlenden worldfile.

Wenn es dir nur darum geht nicht mehr zu aktualisieren, dann nutz für eix usw doch /etc/portage/package.mask  :Smile: 

----------

